# Gauge Cluster Compatibility



## linn69187 (Aug 5, 2004)

Does anyone know if a 98 GXE altima gauge cluster would fit a 99 GLE altima?

Also does it matter the make like GXE and GLE?

The dealer said only a 99 GLE cluster would work with my 99 GLE, but I'm just wondering if anyone has tried putting a GXE into a GLE or 98 into 99 etc.

Thanks,
-Linn


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

I dont see why it wouldnt.


----------

